# Starcraft Online Lag



## Wingzero (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay, I have major lag when playing Starcraft online. I am fine if it is just two people (me and one other) but when I play with more people the game lags majorly, and when I leave it stops lagging. I have tried the port forwarding, shutting off firewalls, none of it works. Starcraft has all the patches also. 

My only thought is it seems like the problems started when my dad switched to a new router, I am almost positive. He says it couldn't possibly be a router problem, but I am almost sure that is what caused it, since the problems started around the same time he started using a new one. 

Is there any way it could be the router? Starcraft is an old game, and I'm thinking there's just something with this new router that isn't compatible with the old game. 

Or maybe it's a bandwidth issue, or something similar, and I can't get enough connection to play with more than one other person?

Please help, I'm desperate to play Starcraft online again, it has been probably close to two years since the problems started.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, we'll need to know what type of connection your using (DSL, cable, satellite, dial-up, etc.) and the speed for your downstream and upstream (6mb/384Kb, etc.) as well as the make and model of the router (D-Link 524, etc.) so we can decipher the problem.


----------



## Wingzero (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a DSL connection through Charter. According to Speedtest.net (I'm not sure what the "official" speed is that charter says we have) our downstream averages 850-900 kb/s, with upstream around 400 kb/s, although I distinctly remember the upload being significantly small last time I ran the test(as in less than 100). 

Our main router is a Sonicwall TZ 170. We have a wireless router running off of that, which is where I get my connection from (so you could call it second-hand so to speak) which is a Linksys SRX (Speed and range expansion). 

Thanks for all the help, it already seems like you will be able to provide me with a more in-depth answer than the people I've previously asked.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd first swap the main router out with the wireless one. While it really doesn't hurt much to have both chained together it will simplify things a bit and reduce one hurdle in the network.

The upload/download does seem a bit off as the upload is generally MUCH less than the download. Did Charter provide you with anything stating what your service plan should be provide?


----------



## Wingzero (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, I'm not the one running the system, my dad is. Him and my mom use a wired connection, while my brothers and I use the wireless so it's necessary to use both. 

I also wouldn't know what we're supposed to be getting, but I do know that we're supposed to be getting pretty good service, not top notch but above average. I'm not really sure what the numbers are though.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You may still want to talk with your ISP to confirm those numbers.

I suggest taking out the second router and using it as the primary as it SHOULD have enough wired ports (most have 4) and will also work as a wireless access point.


----------

